# Joining curves



## JeffWimer (Apr 10, 2011)

I am in the process, after 25 years of marriage, of making a headboard and footboard. The horizontal top rail is supported underneath by 4 uprights. The top rail is curved underneath and I need to figure out how to match the uprights with the curve. I started by placing the uprights under the curved rail and drew the curved pattern onto the uprights. From there I bands awed up to the line and then sanded very close. Th joints are still not very tight.


Any suggestions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*make a sanding block*

Using the curve of the top rail you have, trace that shape on a block then saw and sand as close as you can to perfect. Then apply your sandpaper to the block using sticky tape. Sand the uprights to the same curve as the rail above.....or just use the rail an attach the sandpaper. You must maintain the same attitude holding the uprights "vertical" to the rail. :thumbsup: bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would like to see a drawing or picture to fully understand what you're describing before I come up with a suggestion.











 







.


----------



## JeffWimer (Apr 10, 2011)

Here are some images. Hope this works and helps.


----------



## JeffWimer (Apr 10, 2011)

Let me try this again.


----------



## JeffWimer (Apr 10, 2011)

They are in my photo album. Not sure yet how to display them here.


----------

